# 204 Ruger Rocks



## JTKillough

Went out with a friend today for some calling. Called in this nice big badger on our second set. I was going to just let him walk in hopes of a coyote, but he ran in and got too close to the Foxpro. Actually stood on his hind legs and sniffed it in the bush. That was simply more than I could take, as soon as the Pro was clear, I let him eat a 39 grain Sierra. DRT.

View attachment 2499


----------



## youngdon

Nice job Jim, he looks well fed.


----------



## coyotejon

Cool! I've never seen a badger in real life. Are they pretty common down there?


----------



## youngdon

They aren't here in the low desert, but Jim lives at a higher elevation, so he may have a few running around.


----------



## Mattuk

Well done Jim, what are you going to do with it?


----------



## JTKillough

Pelt was in rough shape due to hot weather, and the 204 did significant damge as well. I will collect the skull in a few weeks, it had a rather large head. Other than that there wasn't much to be done with it.


----------



## Mattuk

Are you just leaving it to the weather and insects to clean?


----------



## JTKillough

Insects. Ancient indian trick-put on red ant hill, cover with large stones and hope for the best. Sometimes it works, sometimes you find your skull gone. Coyotes are very clever and can figure a way to get at it, even when buried. I've tried the (tie it in a tree, and let the insects feast) trick. Didn't work. Came back a month later to a mummified carcus. As we all know, mummies can last a long time. Pretty much ruined that skull.


----------



## bar-d

JTKillough said:


> Went out with a friend today for some calling. Called in this nice big badger on our second set. I was going to just let him walk in hopes of a coyote, but he ran in and got too close to the Foxpro. Actually stood on his hind legs and sniffed it in the bush. That was simply more than I could take, as soon as the Pro was clear, I let him eat a 39 grain Sierra. DRT.
> 
> View attachment 2499


Love my .204. The Sierra 39 gr. is all I load for mine.


----------



## youngdon

I can't remember if it was a wise man or a dumb arse that told me to sprinkle pepper on the animal before you put the rocks on, the coyotes will leave it alone but the insects will eat around the pepper.


----------



## Mattuk

Or cut the mask off and all other muscle that you can, then boil the head, after that scrape all the cooked muscle and gristle so its bare bone then soak it in peroxide for a day in the sun if possible, then allow to dry.


----------



## showmeyote

or get you some bad ace beetles. there some mean eatin suckers


----------



## Mattuk

But will it come up as white?


----------



## coyotejon

Or just have your wife cook up a nice batch of "badger helper", heard it makes a great substitute for hamburger


----------



## JTKillough

Doesn't sound very appitizing. I could smell the critter before I seen it.


----------



## Mattuk

coyotejon said:


> Or just have your wife cook up a nice batch of "badger helper", heard it makes a great substitute for hamburger


But badger's are a mustelid, that sounds pretty horrid!


----------



## youngdon

So ...Mustelid helper?


----------



## JTKillough

Maybe if you mixed in about 3 pounds of Chorizo. That may knock the stink back. Hmmmm.


----------



## Mattuk

Oh no for all that is good and pure in the world!







No there must be a limit to what you guys will eat!


----------



## knapper

I think there is a limit but we don't want to go that far, I know that I don't want too. Look up road kill in the dictionary and you may find so reference to them in the small print.


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you Barry!


----------



## bar-d

Mattuk said:


> Oh no for all that is good and pure in the world!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No there must be a limit to what you guys will eat!


Matt, you ever have a big ol' helping of mountain oysters, fried taters, biscuits and gravy?


----------



## Mattuk

Danny what are mountain oysters(snails?)and biscuits(dumplings?)? No I haven't. I hear biscuits and gravy a lot in a podcast from the southern states and never know what it is, I know its not a hard thing like a cookie!


----------



## bar-d

What are Rocky Mountain oysters? They are that part of the bull that is removed in his youth so that he may thereby be more tractable, grow meatier, and behave less masculine. When the calves are branded, the testicles are cut off and thrown in a bucket of water. They are then peeled, washed, rolled in flour and pepper, and fried in a pan. They are considered to be quite a delicacy. Like other organ meats, testicles may be cooked in a variety of ways - deep-fried whole, cut into broad, thin slices, or marinated. At roundups in the old West, cowboys and ranch hands tossed the meat on a hot iron stove. When the calf fries exploded, they were done?
Eating animal genitalia dates back to ancient Roman times, when it was believed that eating a healthy animal's organ might correct some ailment in the corresponding human organ of the male person eating it. Because of this belief, the practice continues to the present day, especially in Asia, where animal genitalia are considered an aphrodisiac.
The rugged folks of the Rocky Mountain region are not squeamish. Testicle festivals are held every spring and fall in Montana. These festivals can be very rowdy and may not be the best place to bring your children. If you can't get to a festival, many restaurants and bars in Montana, Idaho, and Kansas serve Rocky Mountain oysters all year long and with less fanfare.

We collect our own when we work calves. I like the smaller ones. The bigger ones are kinda rubbery and chewy. Clean and bread them in flour and fry in very hot grease till they float.

I'll let you chew on that for a few and get back to you on the biscuits and gravy.
http://www.worldchampionshiprockymountainoysters.com/


----------



## bar-d

Mattuk said:


> Danny what are mountain oysters(snails?)and biscuits(dumplings?)? No I haven't. I hear biscuits and gravy a lot in a podcast from the southern states and never know what it is, I know its not a hard thing like a cookie!


Best thing you ever laid a lip on!


----------



## JTKillough

bar-d said:


> What are Rocky Mountain oysters? They are that part of the bull that is removed in his youth so that he may thereby be more tractable, grow meatier, and behave less masculine. When the calves are branded, the testicles are cut off and thrown in a bucket of water. They are then peeled, washed, rolled in flour and pepper, and fried in a pan. They are considered to be quite a delicacy. Like other organ meats, testicles may be cooked in a variety of ways - deep-fried whole, cut into broad, thin slices, or marinated. At roundups in the old West, cowboys and ranch hands tossed the meat on a hot iron stove. When the calf fries exploded, they were done?
> Eating animal genitalia dates back to ancient Roman times, when it was believed that eating a healthy animal's organ might correct some ailment in the corresponding human organ of the male person eating it. Because of this belief, the practice continues to the present day, especially in Asia, where animal genitalia are considered an aphrodisiac.
> The rugged folks of the Rocky Mountain region are not squeamish. Testicle festivals are held every spring and fall in Montana. These festivals can be very rowdy and may not be the best place to bring your children. If you can't get to a festival, many restaurants and bars in Montana, Idaho, and Kansas serve Rocky Mountain oysters all year long and with less fanfare.
> 
> We collect our own when we work calves. I like the smaller ones. The bigger ones are kinda rubbery and chewy. Clean and bread them in flour and fry in very hot grease till they float.
> 
> I'll let you chew on that for a few and get back to you on the biscuits and gravy.
> http://www.worldcham...ainoysters.com/


Matt, in layman's terms, Rocky Mountain oysters are young bull testicles, soaked in a buttermilk batter or floured and deep fried to a golden delicious! Mmmm Mmmm! I bet you could go for a plate of biscuits and gravy with RM oysters setting right on the top.....Double your delicious! I would call that busciuts and gravel....


----------



## coyotejon

Well I learned a valuable lesson about PT today. Never again will I sit down with my delicious pizza after an 11 hour day, plop my ace in my recliner, and start scanning the forums. All I can think about now are people eating bull nuts.


----------



## bar-d

Kinda sticks with you don't it coyotejon. Biscuits and sausage gravy too!


----------



## coyotejon

bar-d said:


> Kinda sticks with you don't it coyotejon. Biscuits and sausage gravy too!


 C'mon man!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon

LOL coyotejon come on man you don't have to fondle them or anything..... You could slice them thin and put them on your pizza instead or with pepperoni.


----------



## Mattuk

bar-d said:


> Best thing you ever laid a lip on!


No Roberta is the best thing my lips will ever touch!


----------



## Mattuk

bar-d said:


> Best thing you ever laid a lip on!


Not for me thank you but you enjoy.


----------



## youngdon

OK the third best thing ! Biscuits and sausage gravy !!







Bring it on. You don't know what you're missing.


----------



## Mattuk

5th! And I'm still not eating that crap! What are Biscuits!!!?


----------



## bar-d

Mattuk said:


> 5th! And I'm still not eating that crap! What are Biscuits!!!?


----------



## youngdon

Warm and flakey... good stuff.


----------



## Mattuk

But what are they made of?


----------



## bar-d

Mattuk said:


> But what are they made of?


http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/jps-big-daddy-biscuits/detail.aspx


----------



## showmeyote

youngdon said:


> LOL coyotejon come on man you don't have to fondle them or anything..... You could slice them thin and put them on your pizza instead or with pepperoni.


I like the whole, not sliced.. lol


----------



## showmeyote

I believe my wife may make the best biscuits and gravy, ever! Matt Im really shocked you have no idea, what some of this stuff is. You kinda walked right into it buddy.


----------



## Mattuk

showmeyote said:


> I believe my wife may make the best biscuits and gravy, ever! Matt Im really shocked you have no idea, what some of this stuff is. You kinda walked right into it buddy.


How am I meant to know what these things are!? Do you know what a horse shoe is Corey?


----------



## Mattuk

bar-d said:


> http://allrecipes.co...its/detail.aspx


Thank you Danny! Thats a bloody scone you put jam and double cream on that not gravy!

http://scone-recipes.com/


----------



## bar-d

Whatever floats your boat I guess.


----------



## Mattuk

Your not wrong there!


----------



## Mattuk

I'll stick with good old fish and chips!


----------



## bar-d

Sorry about jackin' your thread JT.


----------



## Mattuk

Yes sorry Jim. Are your badger's omnivore's or more on the carnivorous side?


----------



## JTKillough

I believe they are omnivorous, but by the smell of him, he'd been in a gut pile. Pretty bad. I revisited him today, the ants are not doing as well as hoped. I will have to give him a month, if I don't see hide disappearing, I may have to intervene. You guys can talk all you want, it has provided some good entertainment, and brought back old memories of branding cattle, castrating, and frying the spoils. I can honestly say, Rocky Mountain Oysters beat Badger Burgers, hands down. Will somebody get me a glass of milk!


----------



## youngdon

MMMM balls and milk, does it get any better than that !!


----------



## singlesix

Nice kill, i wouldnt have shot it too. We have them here too, but i have not called one in YET


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> MMMM balls and milk, does it get any better than that !!


Its just a nasty thought!


----------



## JTKillough

Checked my ant eaten badger skull today. Bad news, a thieving coyote dug in under the rocks and carted my badger head off. Gone baby, gone! I'm not too happy about this. Thats one reason I hunt predators, they're thieves! Low down sneak thieves. Going back for another check in the morning, I sure hope he's hungry for more!


----------



## Mattuk

The swine's! Nail them Jim!


----------



## youngdon

Put him under the rock pile Jim.


----------



## poe

Has anyone had any trouble with the 204 not having enough nockdown power on big coyotes. I was thinking about getting one befor but friend of mine said he was getting to many runners so he switched back to 22-250 so thats what I have been sticking with. Yeah I have poked a fair amount of baggers they are fun to shoot but man do they stink.


----------



## JTKillough

I use a 39 grain bullet in this rifle and have not had any problems with runners. I have taken coyotes out to 220 yards with it. I've taken coyote with my savage 204 out to 300+ yards using a 40 grain v-max. But rest assured, shot placement is crucial, as with any gun.

Oh, update on the thieves. I was scheduled to return to the crime scene yesterday, but thought I had better let things cool down a little, including myself. I had put a lot of human odor in the area the day before, whilest looking for the stolen booty. So, I'll may a run out there later this week and "fix things".


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

Congrads-----Good kill Shoot'em Dead-----sb


----------



## HowlinRed

Have you ever taken bobcats with your .204 JT, and what round do you use. Did it damage the hide?


----------

